# Google Places



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

We received the postcard, used the verification number and got ourselves on Google places. Status shows us as 100% complete. 

But...... http://maps.google.com/maps/myplace...=0.223204,0.678406&gl=us&vpsrc=6&ctz=240&z=11

We are in between A and C on the map.

Google has done no more than provided a small red dot for my company on their places page. No letter listing with a label for us. Irregardless of how many pages you search.Anyone have any idea of the reasoning for my listing to be minimized as it is? Is there any rhyme or reason to the process I am missing? 


Homepage on our site is getting a facelift today. 

Sorry guys I know things such as this are sometimes a monotonous repetitive issue. Only thing I can do is help the next guy that comes along asking.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

No problem John. That link does not work for me, are you able to access your Google Places page? Check out this video and see if it helps.


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

http://maps.google.com/maps?q=oak+i...738&sspn=0.223202,0.416794&vpsrc=0&gl=us&z=13

Chris I can always count on you  

Here is a link that may show you what I am talking about. Again, I am the little red dot in between A and C. I have tried the help function on Google places and read of others with similar problems asking questions and receiving no solutions. 

I will check out the video now. I hope it is something simple.

edit: Yea the video didn't help much  Love ya for trying anyway


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

John you always want to clear your browser cache when you do a search so your previous searches don't skew the results.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

I see what you are saying now. Here is the direct link to your places page. The "A" starts on every page, the higher ranked companies get on top. If you look at the page where you appear, you have the "A" listed. You will see your listing move up page by page.
To bring that up, add reviews, photos and details, look on the places pages of the top companies, work on your organic SEO as well.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

straight_lines said:


> John you always want to clear your browser cache when you do a search so your previous searches don't skew the results.


That is true, most browsers have an "incognito" or "private" option. Use that or don't be logged into your gmail account and clear like Tommy suggested.


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

Tommy I appreciate your help also really. It is odd being so close and still receiving help from you on here. PT is truly a unique place I am happy with all of the people that make it what it is. 

Thanks again both of you.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

FatherandSonPainting said:


> Tommy I appreciate your help also really. It is odd being so close and still receiving help from you on here. PT is truly a unique place I am happy with all of the people that make it what it is.
> 
> Thanks again both of you.


There is plenty of work out there for both of us. I don't mind helping a PC I know is bidding jobs right, and selling clients a quality job. If you were a franchise pc I wouldn't have anything to do with you most likely. :jester:


I have a few bids for roofs out, and am looking at another Monday so I think we will be working together sooner or later. We both benefit from good relationships even though our service areas overlap. :thumbsup:


----------



## SouthFloridaPainter (Jan 27, 2011)

How long has it since you verified the listing?


----------



## Coat It! (Dec 3, 2010)

Great video RCP, thanks!

FatherandSonPainting it looks like your Google Place page is complete but you would benefit from several positive reviews/ratings. If you can ask satisfied customers to review you on Google Maps/Places they often will. Positive ratings and reviews are important factors in how your company ranks in Goggle Places.


----------



## SouthFloridaPainter (Jan 27, 2011)

Actually its not really complete. Just a couple things.

No business description.

Go ahead and use your keywords in the description. Include your top keyword(s) while keeping it readable. Go ahead and include your target area and/or city.

For example :

Father and Son Painting are painting contractors in Oak Island, NC. We are house painters providing interior and exterior painting services. Call us for a free painting estimate.

Something like that, you get the point, right? Keyword stuffed but readable.

Here are the keyword phrases that were used. ( what people type when searching for a painting contractor )

painting contractors in Oak Island, NC
house painters
painting services
painting estimate

The business description is the only place on the listing where have some leeway to using your keywords.


Fill in all the photo slots. Fill in the video slots.

No videos? For now, just search on youtube and find some painting related videos ( how to's ) and use those. Just copy and paste the URL. Way better to use your own, but an option if you know your not going to make them.

I wrote a thread a couple months ago, search for "easy video" ( its about videos from pics ) or just visit animoto.com ( use free ones )

Also make sure you read a new thread I wrote on yahoo and bing listings, it ties in well with this.

Good Luck


----------

